# Rattling



## Berto4527 (Sep 20, 2006)

Ok, So I've been archery hunting for a few years now and I have a bunch of videos and tapes that I watch all the time. But I have one thing I have never been too sure about. Rattling, I know you can do it before the rut, especially during, but what my question is, How long do you 'Rattle" for?

:beer:


----------



## ohio (Nov 27, 2005)

i rattle for about 45 seconds while grunting and i have killed many bucks doin this and i usually dont do this right at daylight just because i cant see well and deer tend to answer to this------i do it more in pre-rut and post-rut because during the rut deer tend to ignore calls for some reason and mostly because they have found does and they will NOT leave them so do it in about 45 second sessions for about 3 minutes with grunting and it helps to throw some scent at them when you do this also!!!

and be ready because when they come to this theyare usually in a hurry so be watching close


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

i usually rattle for about 30-45 seconds of and on for about 3-5 minutes all just depends on what time of year, and time of day it is, also through in some grunts, and if you happen to be on the ground rub the trees w/the horns. be careful in early morning sometimes its hard to see, i called in a buck that came in like a bat outa hell he was snorting and ****** off, i couldnt see him till he came about 10 yards from me then i killed him :wink:

happy hunting


----------



## sitzer_31 (Oct 16, 2006)

i agree with what both of those guys say, but i also heard that if they dont answer wait at least 20 minutes before you go into the rattling/grunting routine. i always wait 30 minutes before i rattle again


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

A lot of the deer I call in wait for 10-20 minutes before the sneek in. Be patient.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

Rattling deer is a lot like calling coyotes. Sometimes you don't get that imediate response but sometimes they hang up for a bit or take their sweet time. Many times deer will like to go downwind also, which will take some time for them to appear. The guys had good points and they are right don't over rattle. Over calling is definitely the main thing to worry about in my mind when rattling


----------



## MODEERMAN (Sep 27, 2006)

believe it or not ive had more does come to rattling thatn bucks


----------



## deafishunt (Feb 5, 2005)

I do rattle for under 3 minutes. I watched serval bucks still rut under 5 minutes and I still rut until any deer showed up and stopped rattle. I can't hear other rut but was lucky to caught bucks on rut about 800 yds. I followed their song: TIME,STEADY RUT and SOFT OR ROUGH RUT. Finally ten points buck showed up and shot him down 20 yds. :sniper:


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

deafishunt said:


> I do rattle for under 3 minutes. I watched serval bucks still rut under 5 minutes and I still rut until any deer showed up and stopped rattle. I can't hear other rut but was lucky to caught bucks on rut about 800 yds. I followed their song: TIME,STEADY RUT and SOFT OR ROUGH RUT. Finally ten points buck showed up and shot him down 20 yds. :sniper:


I am sorry deafishunt, but i didnt understand any of that- can you clarify a little better


----------



## deafishunt (Feb 5, 2005)

ahh.... let me explain everything what did I talk about. When I sat on top hill and saw bucks rut on trees. I go ahead rattle what they rut whatever how long until buck stopped rut then I stopped it. They return to rut so I started rattle again. I saw first doe showed up my area then I stopped rattle. Few does and one spike buck showed up. They saw big buck came over so I shot him down. Is it clear?

:-? [/quote]


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

deafishunt said:


> ahh.... let me explain everything what did I talk about. When I sat on top hill and saw bucks rut on trees. I go ahead rattle what they rut whatever how long until buck stopped rut then I stopped it. They return to rut so I started rattle again. I saw first doe showed up my area then I stopped rattle. Few does and one spike buck showed up. They saw big buck came over so I shot him down. Is it clear?
> 
> :-?


[/quote]

Huh?


----------



## deafishunt (Feb 5, 2005)

Ummmm... I wish you have soreson so I will explain you what did I mean.... :roll:


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

deafishunt said:


> Ummmm... I wish you have soreson so I will explain you what did I mean.... :roll:


Is soreson a different language?


----------



## deafishunt (Feb 5, 2005)

I use soreson for sign langauge and communicate on TV thru relay service or chat on tv to other soreson.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Thanks for clearing that up :beer:


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

does rattling work everywhere??? i have never heard of anyone tryin this around sw minnesota where i hunt...? and also grunting?


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

greatwhitehunter3 said:


> does rattling work everywhere??? i have never heard of anyone tryin this around sw minnesota where i hunt...? and also grunting?


Yup! Beleive me though it isn't no miracle technique by any means. If you hunt public land it probably won't work that good. Reason being every Tom , Dick and Harry has probably tried it on that public land. All it takes for a deer is to come in to a hunter one time and smell the hunter. The next time I doubt you will get that deer to come in.

The less human interference the deer in your area see the better chance of it working.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

I guarentee you they are doing it down in SW MN, it just depends on what time of year you are rattling because you may get different responses at different times of the year


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

well im gonna get into bow hunting this year...ive slug hunted for last few years...should i rattle and grunt right away in sept or wait a while?


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

Light rattling in late september, and early mid october can work really well. They are setting up the pecking order and a few soft grunts along with some light rattling can really spark a buck's interest. I shot a buck a few years back rattling lightly and with a few soft grunts the first weekend in october. When the rut get close, and in full swing rattle as violently as possible. Really crash the antler's/rattle bag. A few different deer biologists have done studies and % of you rattling in a buck with a really aggresive approach is very high compared to a quick rattle sequence without much aggresion. During the rut I drag out the rattle sequence a lot longer and have seen a lot better results.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

I'm in SE Minn. so early Oct. for rattling is Waaay early. Late Oct. to first week of Nov. for rutting action with some rattling involved here. Now I have had luck with a grunt early on in later Sept. but the cold nights that really get the deer in full swing doesn't generally come as early as in ND or the northern parts of Minn.. My sugestion is to just watch the deer react around eachother. Are the Bucks sparring some with eachother? I look at this first and then consider the possible reaction I would get by anything I would do and if it matches up with their behavior. Each fall season can vary in temps and can push things back a week or two and or bump up.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

in the early season I've tried light rattling, it only seems to bring in smaller bucks.

and to be honest, I've never brought in a nice deer during the rut while rattling. but where I hunt, there isn't much competition for a doe, bucks get their choice for the most part, so rattling isn't as effective as other areas, IMO

Tator


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

tator...thats kinda why i posted about rattling...i dont really see a whole lot of competion although last year there was about 3 or 4 monster bucks around...i just wanted to make sure i was wasting money and effort with grunting and rattling just to scare the deer off... will doing this scare deer away?


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Not usually, they will just not respond to it but one time i did have one bolt the exact opposite direction


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

A rule of thumb that I like to follow is, if I see a buck is coming in the right direction, I do nothing, if he is going the opposite direction I have nothing to loose anyway. Grunting the same.


----------

